# Breast Cancer Awareness Month



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

October 1st is the start of Breast Cancer Awareness Month. I'm sure we all know someone whose life has been changed by this disease.

If you've been thinking of a cover, you might consider the pink Breast Cancer Awareness one from M-Edge
http://www.buymedge.com/products/kindle2-prodigy.psp?sku=AK2_E1_GL_LP

Also, a great day to make a donation to fight breast cancer, if you've got some spare change. I'm going to, in honor of friends who've lost the battle and others who are winning, including Harvey's SIL and KB member Laura. Go! Fight! Win! http://www.gofightwin-laura.blogspot.com/

The good news is that we're winning this battle. The death rate is falling slightly. http://www.suntimes.com/lifestyles/health/1800608,CST-NWS-breast01.article

Let's keep going till we've won!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Please book your annual mammography. *It can save your life.*

My mom is battling; and she wouldn't be here today if she didn't *follow protocol*. She's doing great after a double mastectomy in July of 08. Donate today to support the cause. 
*MEN* can also get breast cancer; so men please do self exams.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

<3

My mom had Breast Cancer caught in stage 3. She has now been cancer free for almost 10 years


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

sjc said:


> Please book your annual mammography. *It can save your life.*
> 
> My mom is battling; and she wouldn't be here today if she didn't *follow protocol*. She's doing great after a double mastectomy in July of 08. Donate today to support the cause.
> *MEN* can also get breast cancer; so men please do self exams.


Also, my mom found a lump just *two months * after her mammogram, which turned out to be in stage 3. So *always * do self exams in addition to mammograms!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great reminders, everyone!  We're sending good thoughts to your Mom, sjc!  I know drenee just had a mammogram.  Let's make this KindleBoards schedule a mammogram month!

Betsy


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great reminders, everyone! We're sending good thoughts to your Mom, sjc! I know drenee just had a mammogram. Let's make this KindleBoards schedule a mammogram month!
> 
> Betsy


I'll send some prayers.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Great Idea Betsy:
Everyone...*REMINDER*...Schedule your yearly Mammogram. 
*Note:* Do *NOT* wait until you are in your forties. I know of 3 people with the horrid disease who are only in their thirties!!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm glad you've raised this important issue. My sister was diagnosed with breast cancer when she was 37. A mastectomy and chemo saved her life. Fifteen years later, she's still cancer free. I've been going for tests every year since that time, but in my area the appointments are taking ages to get. (I'm in British Columbia). I phoned in September, and the first appointment available for a mammogram is January 10th. I guess this makes the case that as far as being on the front line goes, we really do have to step up and take care of ourselves with self exams.

Wishing the happiest, healthiest lives for all of you,
Debra


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

My boss, 36, got some bad news yesterday, she had a mammogram last week because she felt a lump, turns out IT was nothing to worry about but the Mammogram showed something worrisome, and she will not find out anything until they track down her 2002 screening results, which were done in another state... so we are holding our collective breaths.   (she has not told anyone else at work) I am praying for her as well. Got my pink bracelet on to show my support too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for your boss, Meredith, keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy she really is a very genuine person and as kind as can be... I am praying for her to have strength as well.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

My prayers are with her too! and to everyone who has been suffering from cancer!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My very good friend Kathy was just diagnosed and will probably have a single mastectomy.  She had three biopsies in a day and said it was awful (it was the way the surgeon did it).  After the biopsy results, she got another breast surgeon and likes him.

My mother had breast cancer 20 years ago at age 67.  She's been free of it for 20 years.  I've been having mammograms ever since then.  Had one a few weeks ago that was normal.  When I call to schedule they make it for the same date in September each time.

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good thoughts for your friend, Kathy, and she did the right thing by changing surgeons.  It's important to find a doctor one can trust.  It's wonderful that your mom is a 20 year survivor and kudos to you for having mammograms.

Let's make this KindleBoards schedule-your-mammogram month!  I'm going to get a referral when I have my physical done.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did have my mammogram Tuesday.  They called yesterday and said they need additional views.  Something about calcificaitions?, I think.  I was on my cell and the reception was the best.  Anyway, I have to go back on the 16th.  

Betsy, I think making this KB schedule your mammogram month is a great idea.  
It's such a small thing to do that can definitely save your life.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Deb,

keep us posted on your additional testing!

Betsy


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

drenee said:


> I did have my mammogram Tuesday. They called yesterday and said they need additional views. Something about calcificaitions?, I think. I was on my cell and the reception was the best. Anyway, I have to go back on the 16th.


Hope it's nothing <3


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

drenee, I used to get called back often for more pictures.  Hope it's nothing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I always get called back. Not to worry it is more common than not.

Meredith: I wish your boss the best. Please keep us posted.

To all who battling or know someone who is: My thoughts are with you. Stay strong. *A positive attitude goes a long way*...trust me; I speak from experience.

BETSY: Great idea you had with the KB mammogram month thing. Any way for you to HEADLINE: *KB "book" your mammogram*...on the main page?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I lost my mom to breast cancer almost 21 years ago.  She was 53 and hadn't had a mammo in five years.  Needless to say I have one annually but usually every six months because they always find something.  

If you're not getting a digital mammo you need to find a new place to get your mammo.  They can find malignicies up to seven years before you'd feel a lump - a five year improvement on older mammo technology.  My hospital switched to digital last year and it's made a HUGE difference in what the radiologist (and me!) can see.

If you don't know if your hospital/cancer center is using digital technology, ask.  It may save your life. All women deserve the best care available and no one should be using the lesser technology anymore but sadly many hospitals have not switched.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I just had my ultrasound for my right breast today (I found a lump). The doctor said it was nothing to worry about. I'll have to do it again six months from now just to make sure it's not getting bigger.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had countless biopsies and 4 lumpectomies. 
All is OK...thanks to technology. DIGITAL is the way to go. Also, in my case my protocol is as follows: Mammo and ultrasound every six months...MRI every other year. Expensive but worth it. Insurance company is hopeless...my co pays are huge...20% of everything. The copay for a bilateral MRI is $800+

*MY BIGGEST INSURANCE GRIPE:* They want a woman's first mammography at age 40. THAT NEEDS TO CHANGE!! 40 is too late. Why can't they get with the program and *realize* that many women are _diagnosed_ in their early to mid thirties?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

sjc said:


> I have had countless biopsies and 4 lumpectomies.
> All is OK...thanks to technology. DIGITAL is the way to go. Also, in my case my protocol is as follows: Mammo and ultrasound every six months...MRI every other year. Expensive but worth it. Insurance company is hopeless...my co pays are huge...20% of everything. The copay for a bilateral MRI is $800+
> 
> *MY BIGGEST INSURANCE GRIPE:* They want a woman's first mammography at age 40. THAT NEEDS TO CHANGE!! 40 is too late. Why can't they get with the program and *realize* that many women are _diagnosed_ in their early to mid thirties?


Why did you remind me about the insurance aspect... 

I started mammos at 30 and of course my insurance didn't start covering them until 40. And only one a year. I usually get two a year. It should all be covered, especially people with a family history or history (in your case) of breast cancer.

And don't get me started on tests for heart disease in a woman and health insurance...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

drenee said:


> I did have my mammogram Tuesday. They called yesterday and said they need additional views. Something about calcificaitions?, I think. I was on my cell and the reception was the best. Anyway, I have to go back on the 16th.
> 
> Betsy, I think making this KB schedule your mammogram month is a great idea.
> It's such a small thing to do that can definitely save your life.
> deb


My prayers are with you Deb...


sjc said:


> I always get called back. Not to worry it is more common than not.
> 
> Meredith: I wish your boss the best. Please keep us posted.
> 
> ...


Thanks SJC... sorry about what you have had to go through, I have had several "scares" myself... I have been doing Mammograms since I was about 32... My boss' husband is in the Army out of state, and she has two girls at home 14 & 11 so I know she really has no support around here. So I am doing what I can for her. (She will not tell the girls anything until she knows something for sure.) & All women going through this, my prayers are with you.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith:  Even if (worst case scenario) it is something; it is so treatable these days...not to minimize it any; but we've come a long way.  Think positively.  Best thing you can do:  is to do what you are doing...being a friend and a shoulder to lean on.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I always go for mine in February, and this year I got called back for the first time -- turned out to be nothing, and they suspected as much, because they had just switched to digital about two months earlier and (due to the increased detail or clarity) had been seeing a lot of little "artifacts" that they weren't_ totally_ sure about so they doubled-checked 'em all. Something to remember if your radiology office has just switched to the new technology...

I see the same tech every time -- she cracks jokes the entire time, and keeps me laughing so that it's hard to hold still for the snaps.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I get called back about every other time. I've had three biopsies. It is very scary, particularly the first time.... They often insert little clips that are viewable on the mammograms in areas that have been biopsied, and one of the x-ray techs told me that they see more women with clips than not.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

my mother in law is a survivor...it was a hard time in our lives but she has been cancer free for over 2yrs now...

my prayers are with all of you who have been touched in one way or another...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> BETSY: Great idea you had with the KB mammogram month thing. Any way for you to HEADLINE: *KB "book" your mammogram*...on the main page?


Good idea! Hmmm, I'll see if Leslie or Harvey can add it to our Headline scroll.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I get called back about every other time. I've had three biopsies. It is very scary, particularly the first time.... They often insert little clips that are viewable on the mammograms in areas that have been biopsied, and one of the x-ray techs told me that they see more women with clips than not.


When do they take the clips out? My friend had them recently, but I didn't understand this part of it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The clips are never removed if the area is benign and not surgically removed. They stay there so the next time the breast is imaged, they know they have already biopsied that area. No doubt if they have to remove the lump, they take the clip with it.

I never did ask what the clips are made of.... It'd stink to have them sucked out during an MRI.....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My mother is dealing with this now. In spite of the fact that they found the lump when it was very small and -- they thought -- in plenty of time, surgery revealed that it was a very aggressive variety that had already spread to some lymph nodes. She only got through about 1/2 of the chemotherapy treatments at which point she had a stroke, and all parties involved agreed that that was then end of that. (She's 78, and suffers from a number of other pain-causing issues -- keep up your calcium intake and have your bone mass checked, too, ladies, as you get older!) After she recovered from all of that, she underwent a radiation regimen. Now we're in "wait and see" mode, and I suspect that if it returns, treatment will be minimal other than controlling the pain.

Frankly, I don't know how she keeps on going, other than her own stubbornness and, of course, the support of my father.

Oh well, thanks for letting me "share." I just wish there was more I could do than provide moral support.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> My mother is dealing with this now. In spite of the fact that they found the lump when it was very small and -- they thought -- in plenty of time, surgery revealed that it was a very aggressive variety that had already spread to some lymph nodes. She only got through about 1/2 of the chemotherapy treatments at which point she had a stroke, and all parties involved agreed that that was then end of that. (She's 78, and suffers from a number of other pain-causing issues -- keep up your calcium intake and have your bone mass checked, too, ladies, as you get older!) After she recovered from all of that, she underwent a radiation regimen. Now we're in "wait and see" mode, and I suspect that if it returns, treatment will be minimal other than controlling the pain.
> 
> Frankly, I don't know how she keeps on going, other than her own stubbornness and, of course, the support of my father.
> 
> Oh well, thanks for letting me "share." I just wish there was more I could do than provide moral support.


OH, Nogdog... I am so sorry to hear this, I will ad your mother & family to my prayers. Be strong for her and for your dad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> My mother is dealing with this now. In spite of the fact that they found the lump when it was very small and -- they thought -- in plenty of time, surgery revealed that it was a very aggressive variety that had already spread to some lymph nodes. She only got through about 1/2 of the chemotherapy treatments at which point she had a stroke, and all parties involved agreed that that was then end of that. (She's 78, and suffers from a number of other pain-causing issues -- keep up your calcium intake and have your bone mass checked, too, ladies, as you get older!) After she recovered from all of that, she underwent a radiation regimen. Now we're in "wait and see" mode, and I suspect that if it returns, treatment will be minimal other than controlling the pain.
> 
> Frankly, I don't know how she keeps on going, other than her own stubbornness and, of course, the support of my father.
> 
> Oh well, thanks for letting me "share." I just wish there was more I could do than provide moral support.


NogDog, don't underestimate the value of moral support. Being there for your mother and father is worth more than gold.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NogDog, I'm sorry.

I have my bone density measured on the same day as my mammogram.  My internist considers my osteopenia as my biggest negative in my health (everything else is good right now).  I took something for about 5 years (the name of it escapes me but it's one of those things you have to take on an empty stomach and don't eat for 30 minutes).  My test last month showed some improvement.  Not sure why.  I keep forgetting to take calcium tablets, but I eat yogurt every day on my oatmeal and I drink milk.  Exercise is good too, but the doctors don't talk about that.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes for all the women in your life who are at the age where insurance does cover mammo encourage them to go get checked. My mom found her lump a month after her mammo. She died 25 days after her 44th birthday 21 years ago. I started my mammos at 35  I had to fight with my insurance company to pay for them but it was worth my peace of mind to have them each year.  I did find a lump had a biospy it turned out to be beign and went thru the twice a year mammo for a couple of years. 

To everyone fighting this diease my continued prayers for you and your loved ones and that one day we find a cure.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the good words, everyone. As a friend of mine is wont to say, "Getting older sucks, but so does the alternative."

PS: Just ate my daily yogurt, though I eat it for a different reason.


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I had breast cancer twice.  First in 1991 and a recurrence in 1994.  I have been fine since-had Chemo, radiation, double mastectomies.  It changed my life-I don't postpone doing what I want anymore and relish each day.  Healing love to all the women currently undergoing treatment and for the rest of you do your mammograms!!!! Don't put if off.  My mammogram saved my life-I was 46.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thresel, thank you for sharing your inspiring and hopeful story!  That's wonderful you've taken a negative and turned it into a positive.  I needed to hear that, so thank you again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for all your stories.  My prayers and thoughts are with each of you.  I'm in awe of the courage that you and your families are showing as you deal with this disease.

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Thanks MODERATORS for the banner to remind us all!  

Hugs & Prayers for all of you strong survivors & supporters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh, I hadn't seen it yet!  Cool!  Thanks to SJC for the idea!!

Betsy


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> NogDog, don't underestimate the value of moral support. Being there for your mother and father is worth more than gold.
> 
> Betsy


Quite true, Betsy. My prayers and good wishes are with all of you who are suffering, or have loved ones either going through this and/or waiting for results. I'm still optimistic that we'll have a cure in our lifetimes. I'm never giving up hope.

Debra


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Quite true, Betsy. My prayers and good wishes are with all of you who are suffering, or have loved ones either going through this and/or waiting for results. I'm still optimistic that we'll have a cure in our lifetimes. I'm never giving up hope.
> 
> Debra


I hope a cure for this happens soon...I was watching the football games yesterday and saw that they were supporting the breast cancer awareness month... bless all of you ladies


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the encouraging words.  I'm not really worried.  I had my first mammogram at 22, followed by a needle biopsy.  It was nothing, but pretty scary for me at such a young age.  I've since had additional needle biopsies over the years, and a couple of sonagrams.  This is the first call back for additional views.  I've learned not to be scared until there is actually something to be scared about.  

My thoughts are with anyone who has been through this already.  

The only football game I watched yesterday was Steelers/Sea Hawks.  I know Ben and one other player whose name escapes me right now wore pink Nikes.  The coaches had pink bills on their hats on the sidelines.  
deb


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Definitely do *NOT* worry until you have to. I can't tell you how many times I paced unnecessarily for nothing!!

One time, my OBGYN left me a phone message that he needed to talk to me. I called back as soon as I got home from work and got the message: he left for a 10 day ski vacation. No other staff member would read the report...It was a long miserable 10 days. So, moral of the story: Don't stress. It's USUALLY nothing.

All the best...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I decided to bump this thread just in case someone forgot to make
their appointment last month.  
deb


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm seven years out from a DCIS diagnosis and treatment. Doin' just fine. Got checked last month. Good to go for another year. After getting checked in October ''08, I was called back for diagnostic mammo and ultrasound. I am not usually a worrier, but the nerves hit *hard* last year. Upset tummy lasted for 24 hours and took 2 - 3 days to get over it. No reason for it. After a closer look, I was sent on my way again.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm going for my third set of views on Wednesday.  I keep saying I'm not worried, and most of the 
time I'm not.  It is nice to know I have friends here that have went through similar situations.
deb


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It'll soon be a thing of the past, Deb.  

Years ago after an ultrasound while I was still on the table, the radiologist and tech stood off to the side talking about me and what they saw.  Nothing was said to me though.  I got MAD.  Felt like I was being treated like a child.  Got home and wrote a letter of complaint to my doc and the radiologist.  After that the radiologist and I got to be "buddies".  Patient and radiologist usually have very little contact.  With all the breast biopsies I've had (5), felt like I got to know the radiologists.  One nurse in the department was there for 2 of my biopsies -- 5 years apart.  I remembered the nurse because the nurse was male and his name was not too common -- Harlan.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just thought I'd follow up here on my mother. She recently had a mammogram, and it came up clean.  While that was not a comprehensive check on her entire system, it's a very good sign that the treatments had some good effect. If the doctors can do so much with her 78-year-old body, you young'uns should do well if you keep on top of things.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Such good news, Nog.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------

